# Goodbye to my baby boy :-(



## kelly-lou (Jan 17, 2012)

My beautiful boy Storm was taken from me on tuesday, he went to the vet to be castrated and suffered a cardiac arrest as they brought him round from the operation. My heart is totally broken and I'm lost without him.
It took me months to actually get the courage to take him to have the op in the first place and now I'm feeling so guilty that I took him, I know that it had to be done as he had a retained testicle but that doesn't help with my guilt for what has happened.
He was a very nervous boy and so I was allowed to sit with him while the sedative took effect, stroking him and telling him how much I loved him and that I would see him very soon. If only I knew that would be the last time I could cuddle him I would never of let him go, he was only 11months old and should of had so much more time here with me. 
I know he is at peace now and is with my last girl waiting at rainbow bridge, but the pain in my heart is so bad. Love you boy....sleep well until we meet again xx


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Storm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m so sorry.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is devastating. But you made the decision to have him neutered with all good intentions to prevent trouble later in his life.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace, Storm


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Wolfy is absolutely right!
Don't blame yourself. You love him dearly and you were doing what was best for him. He must have had a problem with this heart that you had no idea about, so this could have happened at any time. 
He knew you loved him.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is impossible to not second guess your decisions, but please know that it wasn't your fault. 
Sheilah


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He had a good life with you so please don't blame yourself.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

unbelievable -- what has the vet said to you ?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.....

This is in no way your fault. You were doing what you felt and everything says is in the best health interest of your dog. I also want to know what the vet said.

Please don't blame yourself. So sorry for such a loss


----------



## kelly-lou (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank-you all for your kind words it really means alot.
The vet was fantastic all the way through, all the pre op bloods and checks that he did had all came back fine and Storm seemed to be a strong pup, in general good health.
The vet actually cried himself as he was also so very shocked at what had happened, I really feel for him as making that phone call to tell me must of been awful for him....no where near as awful as it was for me but still he was devastated. They explained to me that the op all went well but as they brought him out of the anisthetic he went into cardiac arrest, they tried to get him back but eventually had to give up. I don't blame anyone for what happened and I know that they did their very best for him.
Sometimes I know that these things just happen and how are we to know how it will turn out, I know deep down that what I was doing was the right thing for Storms long term health and if I could change things I would have him back in a heartbeat but somebody decided that it was his time to leave me. He has left me with some fantastic memories and will forever stay in my heart but for now he is with my last baby Mishka at the rainbow bridge and we will all be together again one day


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Big hugs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sympathies*

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You were trying to do the right thing but sometimes it just doesn't work out for whatever reason. If it helps to know the same thing happened to one of my cats when I took it in to be spayed. When coming out of the anesthesia they lost her. I was as heartbroken as you are. You can only take comfort in knowing they will all be there to meet us as we cross that bridge one day. HUGS to you. 

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I pray you will find peace soon...My most sincere sympathies..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. To lose any young dog is so very sad. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

How heartbroken you must be! I am SO sorry!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

*Sorry for your loss*

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart goes out to you. You did what you thought was best and should always remember that. Loosing a pet is one of the hardest things. R.I.P Storm.


----------

